# Spring bar size?



## steveparry (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm buying some straps and thought I'd add spring bars to the order from Cousins. These are for my standard Seiko diver 7s26 ie 22mm length. But what diameter? These are for standard rubber straps so the 'fat' ones for bracelets won't fit. Does anyone know?


----------



## steveparry (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm thinking these 2mm ones with double shoulder and extra large pip should probably fit most rubber straps? It does state 'ideal for diver's watches'. https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/double-shoulder-0200mm-18mm-to-24mm-extra-large-pip


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

steveparry said:


> I'm thinking these 2mm ones with double shoulder and extra large pip should probably fit most rubber straps? It does state 'ideal for diver's watches'. https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/double-shoulder-0200mm-18mm-to-24mm-extra-large-pip


 You can go up to 2.5mm diameter with rubber straps I only use the 2.0mm with Seiko bracelets. The double shoulder 1.1mm is the right end size


----------



## steveparry (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks. I ordered the 22mm version and these were a very tight fit between the lugs. Then I tried to remove them... I had to bend them in the middle to remove. So I'll try ordering 20mm versions instead. Unfortunately they are out of 'single flange with extra large pip' versions until December 16th.


----------

